# achat familial et iCloud



## tristanWX (2 Février 2018)

bonjour,

tous les membre de ma famille possède des appareils a la pomme croqué 
mais voila jai remarque que leur achat sont directement débite via ma CB avec le partage familiale 
que sa soit les achat app ou leur abonnement iCloud 
cela fait bientôt 2 ans donc si on cumule sa me fait une jolie somme 

comment résoudre ce problème ??


----------



## Jonathan16 (3 Février 2018)

À vrai dire c’était pourtant bien écrit lorsque tu as créé le partage familial que la carte du parent-créateur serait débité de tout achat fait au sein de cette famille (il faut tout lire !!!). 

Maintenant que faire :
- mettre une autre carte
- refiler la gestion de la famille à un autre membre qui lui mettra sa carte
- supprimer la famille
- activer le contrôle des achats

Parce qu’en soit il n’y a AUCUN PROBLÈME juste une très mauvaise lecture de ta part.


----------

